# perdido bay redfish



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

anybody fish on the north side of perdido country club?,any redfish? which lures to use.?

I'm new to shallow water.anything,thanks.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Shallow water is just as easy as deep. I just use a regular setup and use frozen shrimp. I don't use any special lures.My husband has beencatching a ton of them. It also works forBlack Drum as well. We buy the hooks with the leaders already attachedfrom walmart and they are perfect.Are you on Pale Moon?


----------

